# Que edad tienen los gentoozianos :P

## fastangel

Pongo esta encuestas para saber que edad media tiene los que utilizan gentoo

----------

## ertomas

Holaaa.......

No me importa decir mi edad asi es que  :Razz: 

Yo tengo 19 años, se me bien en la foto ehh????

Este año que viene 20 jajaja  :Razz: 

Un Saludo

----------

## Zephryn Xirdal

Pero bueno, ¿cómo se puede permitir esto? ¿Qué pasa con los carrozas como yo, que mamaron de la teta de una debian 2 y pico y de una slackware que ya ni me acuerdo?   :Very Happy: 

Vamos hombre.   :Very Happy: 

Pues sí que estamos bien  :Very Happy: 

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------

## zorth

joder,,,,, los de mas de 30 no podemos participar esta visto en la encuesta   :Laughing: 

yo tengo 34, desde el 2000 con un pc en casa, un año con linux y medio con gentoo.

saludos.

----------

## TRx

19 años y 23 días  :Razz: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Resulta que los de más de 50 tampoco pueden, ¡¡¡Que se le va a hacer!!! los de más de 30 ya son ancianos.

----------

## erflako

llevaba yo tiepo pensando en una encuesta así .

muy bien zorth . nos discriminan . yo - 37 .

Zephryn Xirdal no nos dices tu edad . fatsangel - tu tampoco . y rectifica , por favor .

un poco de respeto hacia las canas que han conocido épocas antes de la existencia del kernel y win , bsd antes de ser freebsd , máquinas pdp11 , cdc y vax , lenguajes fortran4 y han visto nacer C . todavía estamos vivos y coleando .

----------

## Ateo

¿Que putas? Se olvidaron de nuestro gentoozianos mayores de 30????

Yo tengo 33.  :Smile: 

----------

## TieferFeld

23 añitos  :Very Happy: 

Conocí Linux a los 18, lo instalé por primera vez a los... 19, creo, y gentoo este año  :Very Happy: 

Por lo que veo, hay que añadir la opción de más de 30, que seguro que hay más que de menos de 10, no??  :Wink: 

----------

## Leg!on

19 años... y vamos x lo 20 xD ...

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por lo que veo, hay que añadir la opción de más de 30, que seguro que hay más que de menos de 10, no?? 

 

Totalmente....

menos de 10 años? ... apenas saben usar la pc.. te parece que van a estar con linux compliando ?

xD

Playstation y gracias.

----------

## ertomas

Ey rectificar la encuesta y poner opcion para mas de 30 años...

Porque un crio de menos de 10 años, estan casi todos viendo los lunnys o jugando a los pokemon  :Razz: 

Weno o casi todos ejjejee.....  :Razz: 

UN SALUDO

----------

## kasu

Mucha Razon en eso de modificar la encuesta... aunke yo si pude votar porke tengo 20   :Wink: 

Saludos!!...

----------

## Sertinell

Bueno pues 17 pa 18. Conoci linux por culpa de un profe de informatica en el insti qe el primer dia de clase pregunto si alguno habiamos usado linux (teniamos 15 añitos y no sabiamos del pc mas qe como poner un crack) me pico el gusanillo me puse un MDK y cuando empezo a ir lento de narices un compañerode los foro me recomendo gentoo y aqui estoy  :Very Happy:  3 meses con mi gentoo y mas contento qe unas pascuas.

SALUDOS

----------

## artic

Pos yo tengo 27 años .Asi q me añado a los datos estadisticos.Por lo q veo la gentooza somos maduritos.

Salu2 a todos

----------

## T1T01954

De los que nos afeitabamos ya con la ZX Spectrum no te acuedas eh?

Servidora tiene 48 para 49. puestos a contar batallitas me acuerdo de la ZX Spectrum,de mi preimer PC sin HD,se arrancaba con diskete de los de 5 !/2,de mi primer PC con 20 MB de HD,una autentica pasada para entonces  y de la frase de Mr.Gates de que nadie necesitaria mas de 600KB,profeta el tio eh?,si hay veces que mejor callarse.

----------

## jpt

Opino igual, deberian cambiar los rangos de las encuestas,, aunque alcanzo en la clasificación.  :Smile: 

~2 meses para cumplir los 22.

----------

## N0V4K

Buenas gentooza, pues yo tengo 16 y ya cerca de los 17 ... Como pasa el tiempo..   :Cool: 

----------

## fastangel

tio una pregunta es que es la primera encuesta pero si ahora kiero modificarla como puedo hacerlo  :Razz: 

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Pues yo tengo 26... parece que somos todos bastante maduritos... no se por que tenia otra idea...

----------

## quelcom

Pues yo tengo 20 años, empezando con Gentoo a los 19 años (cosa de medio añito   :Razz:  ).

Espero que cumpla muchisimos años mas con esta distro.

----------

## SapoDriLo

Yo TENÏA 30 años hace casi tres años. y casi 9 años con linux.

----------

## DarkMind

tengo 22 

y empecé con linux a los 16   :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

no hay derecho tios! que pasa que lo s de 40 y tantos nos tenemos que jubilar  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Wink: 

nada que la generacion de ZX-80 ya no valemos pa-na  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Puess jo....... nos han negreado (prejuciado) a los de más de 30  :Razz: 

Yo 37 y pisando los 38 y aun recuerdo mi primer PC 286 con un veintiunico 5 1/4 para arrancar y hacer todo  :Very Happy:  con apenas 4Mb ram que se decia era un avion para procesar XD XD  :Razz: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Pos yo tengo 27 años .Asi q me añado a los datos estadisticos.Por lo q veo la gentooza somos maduritos. 

 

Pues me dejas la moral bajo cero resulta que 27x2=54 de esa forma yo podría votar dos veces ¿No?

----------

## TieferFeld

Jey jey... Mi primer ordenador fue un 8086, 640kB de RAM, disquetera de 5'1/4, pantalla 4 colores de 12 pulgadas... Y la cantidad de años que duró  :Very Happy:  En él aprendí a programar, y jugué a los juegos de la época (hablo de los 80)...

Qué tiempos (y yo sólo tengo 23...)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sertinell

Con qe edad aprendiste a programar ?

----------

## -RdX-

Jeje me crie con un spectrum zx-80 16K ampliados a 48K con sus teclas de goma (mi padre me enseño los numeros con el  :Smile:  , todo fue una progresion hasta instalar linux con 16 años, que fue una suse 5.1 creo, luego redhat, debian y llevo casi 2 años con gentoo, 22 añitos.

Saludos!

----------

## oCHARLIEo

TieferFeld mi primer ordenador tb fue un 8086 con monitor en color!! (dios mio) y 30 Mg de Disco Duro una pasada... aun funciona... con ese ordenador aprendi a programar en BASIC ^_^

Que tiempos aquellos...

----------

## Ateo

 *T1T01954 wrote:*   

> De los que nos afeitabamos ya con la ZX Spectrum no te acuedas eh?
> 
> Servidora tiene 48 para 49. puestos a contar batallitas me acuerdo de la ZX Spectrum,de mi preimer PC sin HD,se arrancaba con diskete de los de 5 !/2,de mi primer PC con 20 MB de HD,una autentica pasada para entonces  y de la frase de Mr.Gates de que nadie necesitaria mas de 600KB,profeta el tio eh?,si hay veces que mejor callarse.

 

jejr. Tambien me acuerdo de sistemas sin HD. Cuando era bicho, el primer sistema que use fue un Apple IIe con monitor monochome (de solo dos colores, verde y negro).... La idioma que aprendimos fue cobol.

----------

## TieferFeld

Pues yo aprendí BASIC en mi 8086... Tenía yo 7 u 8 años cuando mi padre me metió en el curso de programación... Todos eran unos "mayores" en clase,  y yo flipaba, ni me daba tiempo a coger los apuntes... Pero de algo sirvió, seguí experimentando, luego me metí en PASCAL por mi cuenta... Y luego entré en Teleco  :Razz: 

Un visionario, mi padre, si señor  :Wink: 

----------

## cnyx

Yo 19, un año con gentoo y año y medio con linux. Pensaba que globalmente eramos mas jovenes jeje. Me ha sorprendido zorth, le hechaba 18 o 19 y desde luego no pensaba que llevara un año con linux sino mucho mas jejeje, como engañan los foros....

saludos.

----------

## alexlm78

Tengo 25 años y como Linuxero casi 4 a fulltime, y eso es lo importante.

----------

## HeCTOr

Pues yo tengo 14   :Embarassed:  y con GentO_o pues ará unas semanitas  :Razz:  pero no me pienso canviar, e probado muchas otras y Gentoo es la que mas me gusta con diferencia   :Wink: 

----------

## miya

23 por acá. Primero usé un Suse 5.3?? de una revista (PC Mag creo), no duró ni dos días...y luego de nose cuantos meses pasé por RH 6.1, ahí iba queriendo la cosa...luego 6.2, empezó a funcionar mi placa de video, y ahi conocí slack...fiuuuu...lo que aprendí con slack...lo que no me gustaba era que había paquetes que al instalarlos y  luego querer correrlos, me decía que faltaba tal o cual paquete, por lo que fué en ese momento que usé el ./configure --<options>, de pedo conocí LFS, me pareció una muy buena idea...pero luego de haber estado utilizandolo 2 meses...era un reverendo desastre mi sistema...andaba pisando version sobre version, sin saber que era lo que quedaba por ahí rondando en el rígido....es ahí cuando me dijeee....no habrá 'algo' tipo apt-get pero para sources?...y taráaaaa...gentoo 1.4 recién había salido...desde ese momento no miré nunca más atras...

salu2!!

----------

## miya

 *HeCTOr wrote:*   

> Pues yo tengo 14   y con GentO_o pues ará unas semanitas  pero no me pienso canviar, e probado muchas otras y Gentoo es la que mas me gusta con diferencia  

 

14 !!!!....uff...bárbaro....pensá que a los 18 serás un super gurú de linux..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darky

Pues yo tengo 20 y uso Gentoo desde hace año y medio. A los 15 empece con SuSe , RH , segui con Mandrake, Caldera, y acabe en Debian.Ahi me estanque durante un año hasta q descubri Gentoo y desde entonces...No cambio , Solo gentoo me produce estas sensaciones cuando lo toco  :Laughing: 

----------

## blueworm

31 

4 con linux (1 con gentoo)

----------

## flipy

16H - 10110b

no se cuanto con linux (a temporadas...) y hara unos meses con gentoo.

mi primer pc fue un IBM 386 portatil (aunque lo de portatil era una ironia...).

mi primer comando fue: format c: (tenia yo 6 años, y a esa edad ya se sabe...)

----------

## asph

23!

----------

## AnFe

pues yo tengo 16 años y llevo con gentoo desde septiembre 2003 y con linux creo que desde el 2001, pero lo utilizaba poco porque no conseguia poner mi winmodem, al año mas o menos me puse y consegui ponerlo   :Embarassed: 

un saludo

----------

## rsa

Hola, 34 tacos que tengo empeze a programar con 10 años un apple mas verde que las manzanas que lleva, eso si empeze con Logo, pero enseguida me pase al Pascal, ya con mi Zx Spectrum 48k, recuerdo que el compilador que tenia era mas rapido que el de los pc de la epoca, luego ya me meti a un pc 8086 sin hd, y dos disketeras 5'1/4, despues de un paron tuve un pentium 1 200mmx, y a partir de ahi la voragine del consumismo, que voy a decir, que no sepais...eso si todavia no me he agenciado un pc 64bits porque creo que aun estan caros para el rendimiento que dan, se admiten opiniones al respecto de esto ultimo, me gustaria saber como va el tema....

----------

## Tanisete

Hola a todos!!

Yo tengo 23 años, y uso gentoo desde principios de año, despues de 3 años de usar mandrakes. Fue un cambio brutal, pero el portage engancha muchisimo!! 

pd: no somos tan viejossssssssss  :Wink: 

----------

## lunatc

 *Tanisete wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pd: no somos tan viejossssssssss 

 

Hombre, eso creo yo! si yo con 36 me considerara viejo, personalmete creo que me iría al psiquiatra!   :Laughing: 

Comencé con un spectrum y cuando vi un Inves con dos floppys de 5 1/4 y monitor de fósforo verde me parecía altísima tecnología! (lo del monitor en lugar de usar una tele me daba la impresión de algo así como de película! jejeje)

PD:Por cierto, alguien se acuerda de algo que se llamaba DosPlus o algo así, que era como un compatible-msdos pero rapidísimo en la carga desde floppys?

----------

## L41n

Yo tengo 20, comence a utilizar Linux a los 16   :Smile: 

----------

## shutdown

Hola a todos

Yo tengo 30 años y hace unos 4 años que utilizo Linux, he estado probando varias distribuciones. 

Hace como 1 año que utilizo Gentoo y creo que por ahora me quedo con este último.

Saludos.

----------

## FGA

Pues yo 19, hace 10 años ya usaba msdos+win3.1 en un 286(ejem..si, aprendí a los 9 años en el cole  :Wink:  )...vi pasar el monopolio casi al completo por mis pantallas, hasta el 2001 que probé una Mandrake 8.1, al año así me instalé debian, hasta que bastante harto de los problemillas de Debian y habiendo escuchado de Gentoo, cumplía todo lo que yo quería, hace unos meses la probé en un K6-2 350MHz, me gustó y la puse en mi Athlon, y ahora todavía me sorprendo de lo que es capaz de hacer mi ordenador, sobre todo cuando experimentando llegué a poner un win98 sobre vmware, reproduciendo un vídeo en su media player que estaba en red en el ordenador de mi hermano, a la vez en linux tenia abiertos unos 9 programas más, estaba reproduciendo un videoclip con mplayer, y una conexión remota de escritorio al xp de mi hermano..y iba fino, ninguna ralentización, el sonido perfecto, los vídeos a una velocidad perfecta, increíble. Y todo gracias a gentoo (luego me voy al xp de mi hermano, que es un equipo mas potente que el mio y me muero del asco)  :Very Happy: 

 :Shocked:  Vaya cómo me he enrollado...solo para decir que tenía 19 años   :Shocked: 

----------

## feldespato

Ufff...

qué poca gente de mi edad hay por aquí.  :Sad:   Yo tengo 15 años. Empecé a usar un ordenador a los 5 años, creo recordar 

(bueno, no es que yo lo recuerde, de esa edad no recuerdo nada, es que me lo dicen mis padres). Creo que lo que había 

instalado entonces en el ordenador que tenía mi padre era un windows 3.11. Después de estar hasta el 2001 con windows 

95, cambié de ordenador y me pusieron el windows millennium (qué basuuuuuuuraaaaaa!!!). Como no me lo podía dejar una 

noche bajando cosas sin que se colgara formateé y me puse el xp, que no se cuelga. Pero un día me picó la curiosidad y 

probé un knoppix que me dejaron. El kde me gustó, y a partir de ahí busqué alguna distribución que instalarme (debian, 

slackware, mandrake, suse) pero me iban muy lentas o no me iban muchas cosas, como la sb16 que conservo de un ordenador 

primitivo. Hace una semana descubrí gentoo. El portage me ha creado adicción desde entonces. Cuando veo algo que me 

gusta en una tienda pienso en emergerlo xD

----------

## cgr

pos yo tengo 20, 21 en enero... y llevo en linux desde los 3... digo, llevo tres años con linux y con gentoo desde Marzo creo....

----------

## Membris

Tendrías que haber puesto rangos 15-19 y 20-24, 25-29, etc...

Porque por ejemplo para los que tengan 20 como yo, ¿qué elegir? bueno yo he escogido entre 20 y 25 porque me falta menos para los 21   :Razz: 

----------

## Soul Lost

yo tengo 17 años, casi un año con linux y con gentoo como 4 meses xDD ..me tarde 2 en instalarlo xDD ... yo empezo en las compu como a los 9 con windows 95   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Arrow:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lorca

mi 1er PC la adquirí a los 13 años (casi 14), porque en el verano ayudaba a mi padre en el trabajo (vendiamos frutas en la feria), y el como recompensa me regaló mi primer pc, con ella aprendí a poner DIR ja! era una 386 dxII (creo) con 1mb ram, hd 40mb, hercules, con M$-DOS 5

aprendí al poco tiempo a programar con qbasic  :Very Happy: , pero solamente sabia usar los ifs, nada de loops, ni sabia que existian

y que uso linux hace 2 años y medio masomenos, pase por RH, despues slack, debian, vuelta a slack, y ahora me quedo con gentoo (para la pc de mi escritorio) y con FreeBSD para mi servidorcito

ah, por cierto, tengo 23 años

----------

## POXIRRAN

20 años!!!!

con gentoo unos 5 meses y todo hecho de stage 1. Con linux desde los 18.

habria que hacer un tema para ver cuales fueron sus primeras pcs, la mia era una 286 xt con discos 5 1/4 sin disco, no me acuerdo cuanta ram tenia.

----------

## t3n4k

15-20 pero por 15 dias solo xDD

Mi primer ordenador, un Amstrad cpc con cintas de cassete... que tiempos aquellos ... Cuántas horas para cargar un juego. Empecé a programar con él en Basic... aix, me pongo melancólico ... xD

PD: podré votar otra vez de aqui 15 dias? ^^

----------

## German3D

pues 23 años y ... dias con linux   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skormel

25 añitos y la semana que viene 26, llevo usando linux desde los 19 y gentoo desde mayo de este año y creo k duraré mucho usando esta distribución me gusta muchiiiiisimo.

----------

## abasme

Yo tengo 28 y tengo 11/2 usando gentoo y a mi casi me dejaron afuera pero me salve por poco aunque ya me siento algo veterano.

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Pues yo tengo 17 años, empeze a los 9 años con el portatil de mi viejo, un pentium 100 con windows95. Desde entonces he pasado por win98, winME y a los 14 años por Debian woody. Con Gentoo me heche el primer pique hace algo mas de un año con una 1.4 y sigo fiel  :Smile: 

----------

## MaROtO

 *oCHARLIEo wrote:*   

> TieferFeld mi primer ordenador tb fue un 8086 con monitor en color!! (dios mio) y 30 Mg de Disco Duro una pasada... aun funciona... con ese ordenador aprendi a programar en BASIC ^_^
> 
> Que tiempos aquellos...

 

que joputas...  :Very Happy:   mi primer pc, fue un 8088 a 4.75Mhz y 512kb de ram....aunque por lo menos, parte de los discos flexibles de 360kb, disponia de todo un "disco rigido winchester" con la asombrosa capacidad de 10Mb!!! y eso, en con dos plato y en formato 5"1/4 juasss...

Aunque bueno, antes dipuse de un MSX...con el que hice mis primeros pinitos  en basic, aunque fue con el 88 con el que aprendi mas en serio con foxbase...

Por cierto...aunque parezca muy viejo, no lo soy tanto...29 años cumplidos en agosto.

Y que recuerde, mi primer linux fue debian, en no se que año....despues fui probando suse y mas en serio redhat con el que llegue a montar un servidor de archivos samba, bastante antes de que en mi primer curro como informatico, mi jefe me preguntase a ver que coño era eso de linux que puse en el CV juasss...

Hasta que hara ya dos años que decido dejar por completo el winbugs y usar plenamente linux (mandrake 9.1,RedHat8.2 y por fin hara 6 meses creo gentoo).

----------

## Gentoosiastix

mi 1º ordenador fue un ZX- 80 je,je aun recuerdo que para cargar un jego tenia que pasar la cinta de cassete.... hasta que lo encontraba..... despues de mas o menos 1/2 hora... ta daba un error y vuelta a empesar... la mejor forma de entender en que se diferencia una busqueda secuencial de una directa....

despues de un tiempo me hice con lo "ultimo" un  AMSTRAD CPC con una fabulosa unidad de disquete... pero esa es otra batallita.

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gelo375

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  esta encuesta mola...ajajajjaajajaja yo tengo 16...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   desde hace poco (25/11)..xDDDDDDDDD

enga una saludo

bye!.

----------

## DevilKiller

Pues yo 21 años ^_^ Y con linux desde...umm, a los 15 lo probé por primera vez y me gustó, aunque como compartía pc con mis papis el pasarme no era muy fácil, infinitas veces me cargé el gestor de arranque probando distribuciones xD Hijo, el pc se me queda en "lilo.."   :Evil or Very Mad:   y yo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Y desde los 15 hasta los 19 lo usaba de vez en cuando, pero mucho menos que el windows, hasta que conocí debian y ya me pasé por completo(aún tengo una instalación del win para echar alguna partida de vez en cuando)

Con gentoo sólo llevo dos o tres meses, aún toy verdito pero agusto  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## Attalya

Aqui del grupo de los maduricos, 28 años y desde los 19 con linux, de manera intermitente, desde hace unos 4 años totalmente linusero.

Mi primer ordenador fué un MSX de Phillips -más bien el ordenador de mi hermano   :Laughing:   - a los 19 me compré mi primer pemtium a 166 Mhz. Donde instalé mi primer linux que venía con un libro, Rehat 5.2 creo, luego vino Suse y Debian. Como ninguna terminó de convencerme probé Gentoo. Y el sistema de paquetes me convenció para no buscar otra distribución. A parte e tonteado con FreeBSD y me dejo buen sabor de boca. Pero no como mi Gentoo.

Portatil Gentoo, Firewall Gentoo, Servidor Gentoo. Proximamente más

----------

## c0p0n

25 1/2 poraqi. 

Empecé con un ZX Spectrum 48k (el de las teclas de goma) como en el 87, mis conocimientos no iban más allá de load "" [intro][play] pero empecé con basic en el 89. 

Tanteé Linux en el 97 (en la universidad), y linuxero total desde el 98. Gent00za desde exactamente el 29 de febrero de 2004 (yo diría que sobre las 23h más o menos).

Coño, parezco un robot leyendo una receta...

----------

## RadikalQ3

Coño! el mundo se acaba a los 30 y yo sin enterarme!  :Smile: 

----------

## gelus

mmmm... la edad... tema peligroso para algunos XDDD

debería haber más rango de edades... pobrecillos los que son unos vejetes, no los podéis discriminar así   :Twisted Evil: 

en mi caso tengo hoy por hoy 19 añitos, en maio caen los 20, y comence con linux a los 14 ~ 15. La primera distro que usé fué una debian 2.2 potato XD y la aguanté bastante tiempo: unos 3 años y medio. Con gentoo ievo menos tiempo, sólo un año y medio aunque creo que ia me defiendo algo con eia.

un saludo majetes ;** xD

----------

